# Should I charge a additional fee to bring an extra artist to a event???



## Ant0inette (Jul 1, 2012)

Hey Dolls!!! I have a bit of a dilemma here. I'm really confused when it comes to how to charge, or even if to charge when bringing a additional artist to a event. When I normally do weddings I go a lone, but lately I have been getting some inquiries about doing makeup for the entire wedding party (which I'm definitely not complaining about), but should I charge a additional fee for that makeup artist, or should I just give her the amount of each bridesmaid that she does? I have browsed different websites and see some artists charge anywhere from $100 to $200 per additional artist. For bridal services I charge $200 for the bridal which includes the consultation, trail run, wedding day makeup and lashes and brow shaping (if needed). For bridesmaids, mother of the brides, and any guest I charge $65 and a extra $10 if they want lashes (strips that is, individuals are more). Flower girls  are $20 for ages 2 to 9, and Junior maids are $40 for ages 10 to 15. The next dilemma comes is if I do charge an additional fee how do I pay that makeup artist? Do I give them a percentage of the additional fee and pay them per face that they do as well. I'm so confuse Dolls. I definitely want to be fair because I'm paying for their time, product and talent just like the bride is paying for mines. I also have to consider that the artist is using their gas just like I'm using mines. I haven't approach any artists yet, because I definitely want to know how I'm going to pay them beforehand. Please Dolls help a me out here.


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Jul 2, 2012)

Here's how I do it, hopefully this helps... First off I would say don't even bring a second girl unless you absolutely HAVE to... I would only bring help if it was a morning wedding and it was more than like 7 girls... If you do have to bring somebody, it's up to you what you have them do... I would bring a newer artist to be sort of my assistant... So prep skin, clean brushes, touch up lips, etc... I don't know if this is standard, but say I made $800 that job... I'd give them $100-$150 depending on how much they do...This could be cheap, this could be way too much... I have no idea. But I think it's fair as they are really only assisting not actually doing makeup. NOW.... if you bring somebody to actually do makeup then yeah, they should get the money for the girls they do. In my opinion anyway. I know some people charge a finders fee, but usually if I bring someone to help out it's a good friend anyway so I was never really one to do that. Good luck! Let me know if you have any other questions..


----------



## Ant0inette (Jul 3, 2012)

xStarryEyedX said:


> Here's how I do it, hopefully this helps... First off I would say don't even bring a second girl unless you absolutely HAVE to... I would only bring help if it was a morning wedding and it was more than like 7 girls... If you do have to bring somebody, it's up to you what you have them do... I would bring a newer artist to be sort of my assistant... So prep skin, clean brushes, touch up lips, etc... I don't know if this is standard, but say I made $800 that job... I'd give them $100-$150 depending on how much they do...This could be cheap, this could be way too much... I have no idea. But I think it's fair as they are really only assisting not actually doing makeup. NOW.... if you bring somebody to actually do makeup then yeah, they should get the money for the girls they do. In my opinion anyway. I know some people charge a finders fee, but usually if I bring someone to help out it's a good friend anyway so I was never really one to do that. Good luck! Let me know if you have any other questions..


  	Thanks StarryEyed I think I'll do that and just bring a assistant. I'm in New Orleans and I'm also starting a "glam squad" where my team and I can come to your fashion shows, parties, weddings etc and take care of the hair and makeup aspect of your event, so your answer really help me out with trying to figure out how to pay my team as well. I definitely think I'll just pay my artist and stylist per head or face they do. I was so indecisive about charging a extra fee per additional artist I have to bring, but I'm definitely bringing a assistant to the wedding to help me so thanks again


----------



## Ant0inette (Jul 3, 2012)

Other opinions encourage


----------



## VAQTPIE (Jul 23, 2012)

I have been both the lead artist and an additional helper.  In both instances, I pay (or am paid) the per person rate that the lead artist charges.  In your case, $65/person.  In my experience, the artist that booked the wedding always does the bride so nothing lost there.  Just be clear with that 2nd artist ahead of time about what their rate will be and approximately how many people they will have.  That always gives me an idea of what I can expect to make and determine if it's worth my time, gas, etc. before I commit.


----------



## Ant0inette (Jul 23, 2012)

VAQTPIE said:


> I have been both the lead artist and an additional helper.  In both instances, I pay (or am paid) the per person rate that the lead artist charges.  In your case, $65/person.  In my experience, the artist that booked the wedding always does the bride so nothing lost there.  Just be clear with that 2nd artist ahead of time about what their rate will be and approximately how many people they will have.  That always gives me an idea of what I can expect to make and determine if it's worth my time, gas, etc. before I commit.


  	Thanks VAQTPIE


----------

